# Blackwater Extract?



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody uses the blackwater extract with their reds? and if so how does that work with my filter won't the carbon in my filter just take it out? I know i can take the carbon out and itll stay forsure, but dont i need the carbon insert in the filter??

thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

zeefs said:


> I was wondering if anybody uses the blackwater extract with their reds? and if so how does that work with my filter won't the carbon in my filter just take it out? Dont use carbon with it or it will remove the colourI know i can take the carbon out and itll stay forsure, but dont i need the carbon insert in the filter?? Nope. Alot of people here don't use carbon
> 
> thanks


 Another option is to buy peat pellets or put some pet in filterbags


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Why use it anyhow? Do you like the murky water look? Driftwood will leech lil color into your water, some will some won't.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I always keep peat in the filters with my pygos.
Quite a bit in fact.

I wouldn't do it with a whitewater species like _S. elong_... but for blackwater species, it's great.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

I ve never had the murky look before and just thought it might look cool and maybe my reds would like it, so with peat pellets or peat in filter do you need to take out the carbon for that as well?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You should checkout the review section on blk water products


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've never experienced a "murky" look... but rather a nice clear amber "tea" look.

If you have a high quality lfs in your area that does discus "right," you should see some tanks that fall into the aforementioned description.


----------

